# Let's see your light bike!



## Francis Cebedo

Photos and Details please!

What kind of riding do you use this bike for and how does it ride? What parts do you swap out to beef it up or lighten it up?

What upgrades are you planning?

francis


----------



## DIRT BOY

*Here is my Litespeed Capella....*









*16.47 lbs*

The details can be found here: https://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=474

I biult his bike from scratch as I am riding on the road more for MTB training and it was time to ditch the heavy Trek 1000 and add another "Light" ride to the stable.

The frame is really smooth for a aluminum frame.I am really happy with the way the bike handles and the ride of the frame.

The last upgrade I added last week was 05 Zero Gravity SS brakes and Speedplay Zero Pedals.
The only think i might upgrade soon to save some more weight is DA9 Shifters to replace the Ultegra ones or go DA10. waiting for the next frame to go Campy and see if I like to more and waiting for Extralite to make 130mm Road rings.

Now really can't see where else I would want to upgrade. Thought I about the new FSA cranks with the external BB, but I want these to be on the market a little longer for long term evaluation. I jumped on the ISIS bandwagon way to fast on the MTB and gace up on octalink and I am so mad that I did. So DA BB with the FSA team cranks for now.

The bike main use is for training, group & Centry rides (which I just did today.) Really no plans at this time to road race.

The next ride will be an all Italian ride and maybe full carbon and hopefully under or just at the 15lb mark!


----------



## Retro Grouch

*My Bike*

1995 Trek OCLV 54 cm
14.75 Lbs (as seen)










It started life as an Ice Copper colored Trek 5200 with a Shimano 600 Ultegra groupo. It was painted Ice Red in 1999, when sent back to the factory for warranty work.

The following is a list of some of the modifications:

9 Speed Dura Ace groupo with down tube shifter for front chainring
Deda bar/stem 
Chris King headset 
Slle Italia SLR Saddle 
U.S.E. Alien carbon fiber seatpost 
Crane Creek BRS-200SL calipers 
Reynolds Ouzo Pro carbon fiber fork 
Phil Wood titanium bottom bracket 
King titanium water bottle cages 
Speedplay X1 titanium pedals 
Storck carbon fiber cranks
Nimble Fly carbon fiber wheelset 
Continental Competition tubular tires 
Control Tech titanium skewers


----------



## Number9

Weight weenie bike & car. Bike is about 16 lbs. as shown with Neutron training wheels/tires and about 15 lbs. with the Hyperon tub racing wheels. Weight weenie car is < 3000 lbs. with 360RWHP (it's a supercharged Zanardi NSX) so it's a little faster...


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Awesome Wheels, Number9,*

...both of them!!! 

We need to start another thread called "Bikes and Cars"


----------



## Number9

Retro Grouch said:


> ...both of them!!!
> 
> We need to start another thread called "Bikes and Cars"


You've got some hot wheels yourself. Always liked the nimble handling of the MR2!


----------



## R.Rice

Wow,a Zanardi NSX.Don't see many of those.


----------



## argylesocks

why does my bike weigh so much....
ok..nothing official..just used a bathroom scale (*/-0.5lb)... but still coming up with like 19-20lbs

litespeed tuscany with ouzo carbon fork
rolf vector pros
fsa crank
deda stuff
DA / ultegra

then i weighed my new cross bike
about 20lbs
redline conquest pro
ultegra stuff...
ksyrium elites

granted they are larger sizes (58) but a sub-17lb bike seem soooooo out of reach.


----------



## maui mike

*Here is my custom build 2005 Sworks E5*

*14.5 lbs*. with cages and computer. 
Build list.
Brakes	Zero Gravity
Frame	Sworks
Front Dr	Ultegra
Rear Dr	Dura Ace
Stem	Sworks 110mm carbon
Handlebar	Easton EC90
Chain	Sram pc89r
Wheels	American Classic 350 Sapim
Fork	Easton EC90 SLX
Seatpost	Easton EC70
Seat San Marco Aspide Ti
Crankset	FSA Superlight
Bottom B	American Classis crmo
Pedals	Speedplay X2
Cassette	Dura Ace
Tires	Kenda Iron Cloak
Tubes	Turbo light
Rimstrips	tape
Cables	Standard
Cages	Carbon
Tape	Cork Tape
Brake levers	Dura Ace
Crank bolts	FSA
Headset	FSA
headset cap & bolt	Sworks carbon
Headset spacers	Carbon
Quick Release	AC


----------



## twain

*14.9 lb scandium teschner*

https://twainmein.com/bike/teschner.htm
Frame is built by Peter Teschner of Australia.
He used to make the high end team bikes for Fuji in the late '90's. 
Currently he's been making race-winning track and triathlon frames.

This frame is Scandium with TIME carbon stays and Easton SLX fork.
Weighs 2.8 pounds. 14.9 lbs total.

Goodies include:
- Zero Gravity TI brakes. Amazing-stop just as well as Mavics.
- FSA Carbon Superlight cranks. Much stiffer than 9spd Dura Ace.
- DA 9-spd remaining drivetrain
- Speedplay X/2 pedals (to be replaced w/Keo Ti)
- TTT Less stem @ 110
- Easton EC90 equipe handlebars. They got the shape dialed on these.
- IRD cables/housing (pain in the rear to set up)
- IRD bottle cages--16 grams each!
- Selle Flite Carbonio saddle. Comfortable yet 175 grams
- Vittoria Diamonte Pro Light tires (175 gram)
- Perf. Lunar Light tubes (50 gram each)
- American Classics 1350 wheelset-AWESOME

This bike climbs great and is very stable. Bottom bracket is very stiff.
Only the tubes and tires are "too fragile" for training. Rest is pretty much bomb proof.

There are some amazing frames out there now that will bring the weight down
even more-Cervelo's all carbon, Francis' sweet Look, and Scott's sub 2 lb frame, but
I am damn happy with this sweet set up.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

twain said:


> This bike climbs great and is very stable. Bottom bracket is very stiff.
> Only the tubes and tires are "too fragile" for training. Rest is pretty much bomb proof.
> 
> There are some amazing frames out there now that will bring the weight down
> even more-Cervelo's all carbon, Francis' sweet Look, and Scott's sub 2 lb frame, but
> I am damn happy with this sweet set up.


Niiiice bike. But what about the car???

fc


----------



## sitzpickel

*Another Specialized*

OK I'll bite.
Here's my new rig:

Frame Roubaix Pro 04 in 54
Fork Easton SLX
FD Ultegra
RD DuraAce
BB DA
Cranks FSA Carbon Compact
Cassette DA 12-23
Brakes Mavic SSCs
Saddle SLR
Seatpost Specialized
Stem Syntace F99
Handlebar Nashbar TT
Shifters DA Barcons
Brake Levers Nashbar Cross
Chain SRAM PC89R
Cables DA & Aztek
Wheels AC Front & rear w/ DT RR1.1 rims Wheelsmith 14/17 & 14/15 spokes
Tires Specialized Mondo Pro
Pedals Speedplay X2

Built it last Tuesday, weighed every part before putting on the frame. Came to a grand total of 6402gr or 14.1 pounds.

My other ride is a Waterford R33 and this one is at least as smooth but a bit lighter. And, with the current weather in the Bay Area, easier to clean and no rust. I guess you could call it a beater bike ;-)

The car actually fits a road or mountain bike in the trunk, try that in a new convertible.

Francois, I was down on Stevens Creek Canyon on Friday right about the same time as you. Had a flat tire right after being distracted by the two hotties near the quarry ;-)

Michael
----------------------------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

sitzpickel said:


> Built it last Tuesday, weighed every part before putting on the frame. Came to a grand total of 6402gr or 14.1 pounds.
> 
> Francois, I was down on Stevens Creek Canyon on Friday right about the same time as you. Had a flat tire right after being distracted by the two hotties near the quarry ;-)
> 
> Michael
> ----------------------------------------------
> Ride, rinse, repeat.


It's a small world after all...

I saw those two hotties on Prospect... but I took Pierce and they took Foothill. Then I saw them on my way home. Yeah, they was following me... I can't believe I didn't see you.

14.1 lbs... illegal!!!

I'll put together a group ride as soon as the weather clears up. So many of us are norcalers.

I turned on the lights in your bike photo btw.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

I don't have a picture of my bike right now but I took a cellphone shot of my commute car. It's ok. Clutch is kind of grabby.

Oh, I took a video too last weekend:
http://mtbr.com/about/TopGear_CarreraGT.wmv

francois


----------



## Number9

Another weight weenie car and bike:

Dinan S3 M3, supercharged & intercooled 355 RWHP. This car was the top placing bimmer in the 2000 One-Lap-of-America driven by Steve Dinan. Since then, I've upgraded the engine and added an intercooler (aftercooler if you follow Vortech nomenclature). Rear seats fold down to fit both road & mtn bikes in the trunk.

Bike is an '05 Colnago C50 HM in 00F with Campy CT Carbon gruppo at 16 lbs with Neutrons and 15 lbs with Hyperon Tubulars. Colnago no longer offers 00F as a standard paint scheme with the intro of the HM, so this C50 HM should be pretty rare.


----------



## split

francois said:


> I don't have a picture of my bike right now but I took a cellphone shot of my commute car. It's ok. Clutch is kind of grabby.
> 
> Oh, I took a video too last weekend:
> http://mtbr.com/about/TopGear_CarreraGT.wmv
> 
> francois


Geez, they must make more than I thought over at mtbr.com?! Here's my car and bike. Okay, you got me, it' not mine. I snapped this pic at the Giro d'Italia. It was one of the "support" cars following the riders in a TT - man, those Italians sure know how to do it in style.

And the bike isn't light (19 lbs), but I'm a weight weenie at heart. It's a work in progress.


----------



## Tequila Joe

*Nice ride....*



francois said:


> I don't have a picture of my bike right now but I took a cellphone shot of my commute car. It's ok. Clutch is kind of grabby.
> 
> Oh, I took a video too last weekend:
> http://mtbr.com/about/TopGear_CarreraGT.wmv
> 
> francois


Hey francios, 

Nice ride but can you put a bike rack on it? If so, does the bike and rack rip off the cabrio top off when you get it up to 205 mph?

Tequila.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Number9 said:


> Another weight weenie car and bike:
> 
> Dinan S3 M3, supercharged & intercooled 355 RWHP. This car was the top placing bimmer in the 2000 One-Lap-of-America driven by Steve Dinan. Since then, I've upgraded the engine and added an intercooler (aftercooler if you follow Vortech nomenclature). Rear seats fold down to fit both road & mtn bikes in the trunk.
> 
> Bike is an '05 Colnago C50 HM in 00F with Campy CT Carbon gruppo at 16 lbs with Neutrons and 15 lbs with Hyperon Tubulars. Colnago no longer offers 00F as a standard paint scheme with the intro of the HM, so this C50 HM should be pretty rare.


Come out of the shadows oh beautiful bike...

Sorry, I'm a photoshop hack (adjust levels, if you're wondering).

francois


----------



## Akirasho

... my lightest...

59cm first generation Airborne Manhattan Project
Full DA 9 except for CK headset and FSA Pro Team Carbon Cranks (LOOK PP396 pedals)
Thomson Elite seatpost, Selle Italia SLR
3T Forgie stem
3T Mrophe bar
Reynolds Ouzo Comp fork
ZIPP 404 tubular

16.9 pounds


----------



## Coolhand

*2005 Orbea Orca*

Big guy light- 2005 Orbea Orca size 60 cm
2005 Campy Record Ergos, brakes (black), deraillers, chain, cassette
2005 Mavic Ksyrium SSC Sl's
ITM Carbon Wing Bar, ITM forged lite carbon stem
FSA SLK Mego Exo carbon crank/bb with external bearings (ala D/A)
Speedplay Stainless steel pedals
Fisik Aliante carbon railed saddle
Orbea carbon seatpost
Specialized Rib Cage Pro cages
Specialized Bar Phat tape and gel pads
Victoria Diamante tires
Total weight: 16.5 pounds on the shop scale.

Steerer will be trimmed next week.


----------



## twain

*What car? It's a 2000 Audi A6 4.2*

The car is a 2000 Audi A6 with the V-8. 
Sweet vanilla white interior. "Ming" blue paint; however, it's scratched all over the place; total bummer. Thanks to Francis, ended up putting new Hotchkis swaybars on it at 60K+ miles. As a result, it handles much flatter.

Love this car; this is my 4th Audi and by far the most fun.


----------



## twain

*Nice bike*

Dig the Storck carbon fiber bottom bracket and Nimble Fly carbon fiber wheelset. What kind of tubulars are you riding? 



Retro Grouch said:


> 1995 Trek OCLV 54 cm
> 14.75 Lbs (as seen)


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Doh! Typo!*



twain said:


> Dig the Storck carbon fiber bottom bracket and Nimble Fly carbon fiber wheelset. What kind of tubulars are you riding?


Sorry, Storck cabon fiber cranks. Tires are Continental Competition tubulars.


----------



## daneil

francois said:


> Photos and Details please!
> 
> What kind of riding do you use this bike for and how does it ride? What parts do you swap out to beef it up or lighten it up?
> 
> What upgrades are you planning?
> 
> francis


Not a real WW bike, but about as light as I need it. 

Have to get it on a shop scale, but according to the weights on the WW site she weighs in at 16.25 without cables/computer.










Size Small 2001 TCR Team (the European model in Anodized Black no paint=less weight), Ultegra 8 speed, Ritchey DS Pro's, Easton EC90 1" full carbon fork, X-5's. 

She's my race rig, soon to be sporting Campy 9 shifters with the Ultegra 9 rear derailleur and it'll loose some weight with that as well. BTW, I've changed the seat height and fixed the position since this pic. The new position has a shorter stem with a whole lot of drop. Once I have the new ribbon and shifters on I'll take another pic.


----------



## SDizzle

Mine's only light if you also factor in a) custom steel, b) $1400 budget, c) 64 hand-built spokes, and d) 300-400 miles a week as a collegiate racer AND full-time student. I wish it were lighter, but can't sacrafice durability or dollars these days!

Mark Nobilette TIG welded True Temper Platinum/Easton EC30 (pretty crappy, but cheap and stiff)

American Classic/Sun ME14A/WS 15-16g bladed spokes, 2x F, 2x/3x R
FSA Gossamer cranks
Centaur shifters, FD, 12-23cassette; Veloce RD
Salsa Short n Shallow bar
Titec stem (for fit purposes)
American Classic post/cheap-o Supergo saddle
CB Candies
Conti Ultra 2000/28 tires, Performance ultralight tubes
Sigma Sport computer/HRM

Waiting for Chorus carbon RD (for summer), Thompson X2 stem, full size Record cranks (compacts are for sissies...)


----------



## CFBlue

I guess I can post it again, I too am a collegiate racer. 
2005 E5 Sworks Frame
2004 Ultegra Grouppo
FSA Team Cranks
Sworks Carbon Stem
Sworks Bars
Arione Saddle 
Training Wheels:
Ksyrium Equipes
Race Wheels:
LEW's on Edco Hubs with Tufo Jet Specials
Love the bike 








It's my stealth bomber, I SO wish I was fast enough for it.

Kyle


----------



## wooden legs

what's the story on those rims?


----------



## Trevor!

francois said:


> I don't have a picture of my bike right now but I took a cellphone shot of my commute car. It's ok. Clutch is kind of grabby.
> 
> Oh, I took a video too last weekend:
> http://mtbr.com/about/TopGear_CarreraGT.wmv
> 
> francois


Getting out of 1st is a fine art but I sure could cope!


----------



## Merlin

*This is depressing me!*

It just so happens that I put my bike on the scale last night... a little over 18lbs! Includes cages, computer, pedals etc. (polar power meter) When I got it a few years ago it was kind a bling bling and real light. AM I RIDING A PIG?

2002 Merlin Extra Light
Full DA 9 speed
Mavic Open pro wheels
Easton stem
Ritchey wcs bars
Fizik Alliate Saddle
Michlen pro race tiers


----------



## argylesocks

Merlin said:


> It just so happens that I put my bike on the scale last night... a little over 18lbs! Includes cages, computer, pedals etc. (polar power meter) When I got it a few years ago it was kind a bling bling and real light. AM I RIDING A PIG?
> 
> 2002 Merlin Extra Light
> Full DA 9 speed
> Mavic Open pro wheels
> Easton stem
> Ritchey wcs bars
> Fizik Alliate Saddle
> Michlen pro race tiers


that bike is NOTHING to get depressed about!!!!!


----------



## Chase15.5

francois said:


> Photos and Details please!
> 
> What kind of riding do you use this bike for and how does it ride? What parts do you swap out to beef it up or lighten it up?
> 
> What upgrades are you planning?
> 
> francis



Posted this on the Giant forum. I've been slowly building this for the past year and a half.

04 Giant Team F/F

All Dura-Ace Components minus brakes.

Dura-Ace Pedals

Cane Creek 200SL Brakes

SLR Carbonio Saddle

USE Alien Post

USE Carbon Cages - Actually pretty strong cages. Had some RavX carbon cages, but they broke just by putting the water bottle in.

Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL Wheels - Have about 6000 miles on them and they still are in perfect true.

Conti Attack/Force Tires - best/most durable tires I have ever used.

USE Titanium Skewers - very light, but I switch them out if I know I will be removing the wheels on a regular basis. I had another set that I stripped the threads on by over tightening.

FSA K-Wind Carbon Bars - A bit heavy at 289g, but they are comfortable and offer many hand positions.

Ritchey WCS Stem - very light at 112g on my scale. Thought about Extrlite (I have Extralite stem/post/seat clamp on my MTB, but with the current exchange rate I could not justify the expense for 12 grams)

Cateye CD300W Wireless Computer

I ride in Eastern North Carolina.

As listed the bike weighs 15.52 lbs on the LBS digital scale.


----------



## SDizzle

I gotta ask - did you mean to put your shifters/levers so high on the bars? They look like antlers!


----------



## CFBlue

Don't know about him, but mine are that way cause I like em that way 

Kyle


----------



## Chase15.5

That high creates a flat top and leading from the bars into the shifters offering a wider hand platform to prevent hand fatigue (for me). You can also just grab onto the shifters for a different hand position rather than the usual shifter hand position.

When I'm in the drops it puts the shifters at my finger tips.

I also had a pet moose that use to run along side during my rides who died - its a memorial to him.


----------



## mr meow meow

*what you are riding is a legend*



Merlin said:


> It just so happens that I put my bike on the scale last night... a little over 18lbs! Includes cages, computer, pedals etc. (polar power meter) When I got it a few years ago it was kind a bling bling and real light. AM I RIDING A PIG?
> 
> 2002 Merlin Extra Light
> Full DA 9 speed
> Mavic Open pro wheels
> Easton stem
> Ritchey wcs bars
> Fizik Alliate Saddle
> Michlen pro race tiers


Your bike in it's current company of components is what I would consider to be one of the benchmarks of what the 'perfect' bike would be.. light, strong, durable, fast, etc.... A PIG??!! ha ha ha ha....
Can I have it? It was my b-day yesterday


----------



## Merlin

mr meow meow said:


> Your bike in it's current company of components is what I would consider to be one of the benchmarks of what the 'perfect' bike would be.. light, strong, durable, fast, etc.... A PIG??!! ha ha ha ha....
> Can I have it? It was my b-day yesterday


THANKS!!
You just saved me a lot of $$$!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deluc6519

here's mine, 

frame: specialized S-works E-5
fork: s-works
drivetrain: all dura-ace 7700 (not a fan of the 7800 stuff or all the carbon crank stuff)
chain: sram pc-89r hollow pin 
stem, bar and seatpost: ritchey wcs 
seat: slr
pedals: speedplay X-1
wheels: velomax orions II
tires: specialized mondo s-works 

16.4 lbs, could it be lighter? yeah but it's by far the most durable light bike i've ever had.


----------



## zoom52

*Here's my 2002 Litespeed Tuscany...*

15.87 lbs. with cage, polar HRM mount, and 3 extra magnets to counterweight the wheels

Frame: 2002 Litespeed TUscany
Handlebar: Kestrel EMS Pro SL/OS 
Stem: Deda Mag00
Bartape: Cinelli black
Fork: 2005 Easton EC90 SLX
Brakes: 05 Zero Gravity Ti
Saddle: Arione Carbon
Seatpost: Easton EC90 Zero Setback
Crankset: Dura-Ace 10-speed 175mm 53/39
Front/Rear Derailleur: Dura-Ace 7800
Shifters: Dura-Ace 7800 STI
Cassette: Dura-Ace 7800 11-23
Pedals: Speedplay X-1 Ti
Wheels: Rolf Prima Elan Aero
Tubes: Michelin Latex
Tires: Veloflex Corsa 700X20
Carbon Cage: e-bay special 16g


----------



## ottodog

*Calfee Dragonfly*

This is my current lightweight project.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ottodog said:


> This is my current lightweight project.


That is just beautiful. Are those tubies? How much do the wheels/tires save and how do they ride?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Here's the bike: It's a 1.8t VW that started out as a family car but enjoyed a big transformation. I'm happiest about the new Eibach shocks. This is the finest upgrade I have done ever!! Weight is currently at 3151.3 lbs.

Here's the car: It's a work in progress so I'll just show snippets. It weighs 14.4 lbs. Handling is a 10. Acceleration is a 10. Climbing is an 11.

When the taxman gives me back my pennies, the transformation will be complete. The bike will get an APR chip and the car will get Cirro KOMs. Or is that the other way around??

francois


----------



## ottodog

francois said:


> That is just beautiful. Are those tubies? How much do the wheels/tires save and how do they ride?
> 
> fc


Yes tubies. Can't comment on ride, haven't had it out yet. Here are the details (ran out of time this morning),

Calfee Dragonfly Clearcoat/Ferrari Red 60c
Campy Record 10 Group
Reynolds Stratus DV-UL Wheelset
Tufo Elite Roads
Easton EC90 SLX Fork
Chris King Headset
FSA Pro Elite Compact Cranks
FSA Platinum Pro Ti BB
Ritchey WCS OS Stem (soon to be Zipp, arrived today  )
Zipp B2 OS Bars
Alpha Q Pro Lite 132.5g Seatpost
Fizik Arione Saddle (boat anchor 200+ g, but oh so comfy)
05 Zero G Brakes
Nokon Cables
Zipp 05 Bottle Cages
Speedplay X1 Ti Pedals
Use Spin Stixs Skewers

Should finish it up tonight, I'll try to get a few more pics.


----------



## ottodog

francois said:


> Here's the bike: It's a 1.8t VW that started out as a family car but enjoyed a big transformation. I'm happiest about the new Eibach shocks. This is the finest upgrade I have done ever!! Weight is currently at 3151.3 lbs.
> 
> Here's the car: It's a work in progress so I'll just show snippets. It weighs 14.4 lbs. Handling is a 10. Acceleration is a 10. Climbing is an 11.
> 
> When the taxman gives me back my pennies, the transformation will be complete. The bike will get an APR chip and the car will get Cirro KOMs. Or is that the other way around??
> 
> francois


Cirro KOM's. Definitely the way to go if you don't need the aero profile. I've been eye'ing them also.


----------



## Number9

Just finished building this C40 - a tad under 15 lbs. How? More carbon!!! I'd always wanted a pre-HP chainstay Colnago and found this NOS 2002 frame at racycles.com for a great price. Incredible luck as it's the bike I've always wanted. Even cooler than the C50 HM.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Ok, the bike is pretty much done now. It is sub-14 so I can stop screwing around and 'gasp' start getting in shape.

The bike is light but no compromises have been made. The frame and fork is one of the best accelerating/climbing/handling bike today.

The drivetrain is full dura-ace. I'm proud that I've resisted all temptation to touch it.

The bars, stem, post do their task well. The saddle and pedals are best in class I think.

The zero gravity brakes mated with the Nokon cables is perfect.

The wheels... To go from Sub-15 to sub-14 is hard. I kind of conclude that one has to go carbon tubular and use these Tour de France wheels. These particular ones are Reynolds Stratus DV Ultralight. Climbing is insane and flat speed is flattering. Tires are Tufo Jet Elites. Great tires but not ideal for everyday use since they're so thin and expensive. 1450 grams for wheels tires/tubes. In comparison, the Mavic Ksyrium is 1550 grams for the wheel alone. $2k wheels and $200 tires though! Oh and the whole glue sniffing, tire gluing thing is a religion. I've converted now.

francois


----------



## zoom52

francois - Beautiful bike. I don't think I could get my weight down that low. Wanna trade?

I got my tax refund and made a few modifications to my previous post so the weight is now down to 15.27 lbs. Here is the current build (changes in bold):

Frame: 2002 Litespeed TUscany
Handlebar: Kestrel EMS Pro SL/OS 
*Stem:* *Ritchey WCS 110mm - 112 grams*
Bartape: Cinelli black
Fork: 2005 Easton EC90 SLX
Brakes: 05 Zero Gravity Ti
*Saddle: Tune* *Speedneedle Marathon - 106.4 grams*
*Seatpost:* *Schmolke 190mm Seatpost - 94.6 grams*
Crankset: Dura-Ace 10-speed 175mm 53/39
Front/Rear Derailleur: Dura-Ace 7800
Shifters: Dura-Ace 7800 STI
Cassette: Dura-Ace 7800 11-23
Pedals: Speedplay X-1 Ti
Wheels: Rolf Prima Elan Aero
Tubes: Michelin Latex
Tires: Veloflex Corsa 700X20
*Skewers: Tune AC14 - 50 grams*
Carbon Cage: e-bay special 16g


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*My Shocking Yellow Pinarello Prince SL*

15.94 lbs. with cage, polar HRM mount, and 3 extra magnets to counterweight the wheels

Frame: 2003 Pinarello Prince SL
Handlebar: Zipp B2 44cm 
Stem: Zipp Carbon
Bartape: Deda Yellow
Fork: ‘05 Onda Carbon
Brakes: ‘05 Campy Record Titanium Blk
Saddle: Fizik Aliante Carbon/ Ti
Seatpost: Pinarello Carbon
Crankset: ’05 Campy Record Compact Carbon 34/50, 172.5mm
Front/Rear Derailleur: Campy Carbon Record
Shifters: Campy Ultra Carbon
Cassette: Campy Record 12/25
Pedals: Speedplay Zero’s Ti
Wheels: ’03 Mavic Tour de France Kysrium
Tubes: Bontrager Superlights
Tires: Vredestein Road 700X25
Cages: ’05 Carbon Bontrager


----------



## filtersweep

Ditch the valve caps and stem nuts and I think you'll finally have it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

zoom52 said:


> francois - Beautiful bike. I don't think I could get my weight down that low. Wanna trade?


Great build. You've taken that to the limit!! I can pick up some pointers from your bike.

Hey, how's that saddle? What saddle did you use before?

regards,
francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Beautiful rig, both of them. You had to get the Tour de France wheels huh!

francois


----------



## zoom52

francois said:


> Great build. You've taken that to the limit!! I can pick up some pointers from your bike.
> 
> Hey, how's that saddle? What saddle did you use before?
> 
> regards,
> francois


I really love the saddle. Well worth the money. I had the Fizik Arione Carbon - which I liked - but after about 30 miles I had to shift around a lot and the strip down the middle seemed a little slippery. What I like about the speedneedle is the higher back. When I get in the drops I can really push my butt against it which seems like I can pedal harder. For me it's very comfortable. I don't like saddles with a lot of padding and this one fit the bill. And it's very light.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*Other features and updates.*

I've always use the Fizik Aliante saddle. Took the stock saddle off as soon as possible. I have a cool carbon silver and black titanium Arione Fizik saddle, but just haven't had the desire as yet to mount it.

Yeah, I guess I could ditch those valve stem caps and such, but again.... I never see them from atop this yellow screamer. The 2003 TDF's I thought would add a simple nice touch. I have a set of Reynolds Stratus Clinchers done up for the bike for events and do ride them every now and then. The day-to-day rides though are mostly perforemed on the Kysrium TDF's. The stock Campy Nuetrons are in the bags. Next thing I think I will do is have this fitted with Zero Gravity Brakes and perhaps Nokon cables in the next couple of months.

Thanks.... I just love riding it!


----------



## OnTheRivet

*Very nice but.....*

Maybe when I stop racing. The prospect of folding a $6000.00 bicycle in a industrial park crit gives me the shivers. Might want to look at a Split Second boost controller rather than a Reflashed chip for the car.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious

*Sugardaddies*

Shoot, some of you have some really nice bikes and cars. I bet at least one of you guys' garages has a value roughly equivalent of a small South Pacific island-nation's GDP.

When I lean my bike up against my car...the car goes up 3x in value. Toss in a helmet, team uniform, pair of Sidis and some Racing Jackets and it's more like 4x. Oh well, I have to be careful riding my bike in races but it's a free-for-all driving on I-95.


----------



## daneil

Brought it down to 16lbs with new Centaur 10 brifters and Sram Cassette/Chain. Of course that's without the bag.


----------



## Jed Peters

daneil said:


> Brought it down to 16lbs with new Centaur 10 brifters and Sram Cassette/Chain. Of course that's without the bag.


Don't know if you race this bike, but it's illegal due to the fact that the bars are as low as the front wheel. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## atpjunkie

*could also shave some weight*

cutting that steerer down. looks like about 5 cms.


----------



## daneil

Jed Peters said:


> Don't know if you race this bike, but it's illegal due to the fact that the bars are as low as the front wheel.
> Just an FYI.


Jed (Zonic), just a question, where is that listed in the USCF or UCI rulebook. I can't find it anywhere.

BTW, it doesn't matter in this instance. The bars are above the wheel by a good inch or so. It's just the angle that the picture was taken at that makes it look like they're below the wheel. It's also an optical illusion created by the stem design. It's actually a MTB stem and as such it has a large steerer clamp surface area (which I like a lot, makes the whole thing really stiff). That raises the top of the stem itself, resulting in the large drop. If you look at the position of the bar in regard to the steerer it's basically the same setup that would result from using a -17degree 90mm stem with only one 5 mm spacer underneath. 

But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jed Peters

daneil said:


> Jed (Zonic), just a question, where is that listed in the USCF or UCI rulebook. I can't find it anywhere.
> .


 http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/feb05/geelong05/?id=results/geelong051


----------



## daneil

Jed Peters said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/feb05/geelong05/?id=results/geelong051



OK, just found it on the UCI handbook. Page 55 of chapter one. It also states that the bars must end either directly above or behind the from hub.

Interesting, although UCI rules won't be adopted by the USCF until I believe 2006. 

And btw the position that Kelly Watt has in that picture is just nuts. I certainly wouldn't be comfortable with my bars that low. She's acutally at the bottom of those deep-aero carbon rims.


----------



## dagger

*No disrespect meant*

But has anyone called any of you guys "a bike ho"?


----------



## mb168

zoom52 said:


> francois - Beautiful bike. I don't think I could get my weight down that low. Wanna trade?
> 
> I got my tax refund and made a few modifications to my previous post so the weight is now down to 15.27 lbs. Here is the current build (changes in bold):
> 
> Frame: 2002 Litespeed TUscany
> Handlebar: Kestrel EMS Pro SL/OS
> *Stem:* *Ritchey WCS 110mm - 112 grams*
> Bartape: Cinelli black
> Fork: 2005 Easton EC90 SLX
> Brakes: 05 Zero Gravity Ti
> *Saddle: Tune* *Speedneedle Marathon - 106.4 grams*
> *Seatpost:* *Schmolke 190mm Seatpost - 94.6 grams*
> Crankset: Dura-Ace 10-speed 175mm 53/39
> Front/Rear Derailleur: Dura-Ace 7800
> Shifters: Dura-Ace 7800 STI
> Cassette: Dura-Ace 7800 11-23
> Pedals: Speedplay X-1 Ti
> Wheels: Rolf Prima Elan Aero
> Tubes: Michelin Latex
> Tires: Veloflex Corsa 700X20
> *Skewers: Tune AC14 - 50 grams*
> Carbon Cage: e-bay special 16g


Does that seat not feel weird with those 2 seams across it? I would think when you shift around that they would catch your shorts at least?


----------



## zoom52

mb168 said:


> Does that seat not feel weird with those 2 seams across it? I would think when you shift around that they would catch your shorts at least?


I really like the seat. When I'm riding I don't notice the seams. Because the back of the saddle is higher I can really push against it when I'm in the drops. I wear bib shorts so they don't catch against the saddle when I move around.


----------



## Jed Peters

Velo Bella team bike. 

15.1 pounds as shown...fully legal!


----------



## atpjunkie

*heck shedding weight is easy*

just get rid of all those silly parts ya don't need. 60 cm, steel and about 15 lbs


----------



## BugMan

Jed Peters said:


> Velo Bella team bike.
> 
> 15.1 pounds as shown...fully legal!


Dog gone it, Jed - now you've gone and gotten those AmClassic Mid-V wheels back on my list!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

BugMan said:


> Dog gone it, Jed - now you've gone and gotten those AmClassic Mid-V wheels back on my list!


Don't do it. I've been riding these for the past couple of days. These wheels are too light for normal use. The braking is not very good. And you can pinch the rim with your fingers and the carbon presses in like a coke can.

From what I understand you want wheels that you can use more than race day. These may not be the best choice.

fc


----------



## Jed Peters

francois said:


> The braking is not very good. And you can pinch the rim with your fingers and the carbon presses in like a coke can.
> 
> fc


Do you then have the same comments about Zipp 303s? They are the same rim, after all....


----------



## shokhead

Mine to. Whats a light bike? 20 pounder would be light for a 250 pound rider. Sub20? Sub 18? Where is the cutoff for light and not light?


----------



## ottodog

*Base Tape*



Jed Peters said:


> Velo Bella team bike.
> 
> 15.1 pounds as shown...fully legal!


Alright, what's up with all this base tape showing. Don't you guys know, you need to dye the edges of the base tape black before you mount your tubular tires??

C'mon guys, get with the program.. 

Speaking of which, looks like Zipp does it for you: http://www.zipp.com/products/tires/


----------



## mdutcher

*My '04 Cannondale R5000*

Cannondale Optimo Frame with SI crank and full Campagnolo 10 speed Record drivetrain. With the Velomax Ascent II wheels it weighs 15.5 lbs (w/o saddle bag). The Mavic Cosmic's add about a pound to the bike. 16.5 lbs is still freakin light, IMO. Plus, the aero wheels sure do look cool, eh?

Enjoy!


----------



## mdutcher

*Digital Scale*

Where can i pick up one of those digital scales?


----------



## dagger

*Stem looks dangerous.*



ottodog said:


> This is my current lightweight project.



Hope you don't pull an Eki on that protruding stem.


----------



## terry b

francois said:


> Photos and Details please!
> 
> What kind of riding do you use this bike for and how does it ride? What parts do you swap out to beef it up or lighten it up?
> 
> What upgrades are you planning?
> 
> francis


Sort of an ongoing project. Still some opportunity for weight reduction, but probably not more than another 1/2 pound without going to tubies. Currently 15.96 lbs.

Frame: 2003 Orbea Starship - Euskaltel Colors 57cm
Fork: Columbus Super Muscle
HS: Cane Creek
Bar: Ritchey WCS
Stem: Syntace F99
Tape: Deda
Saddle: San Marcos Aspide
Post: Deda Blackstick Magnesium
Shifters: 2003 Chorus
FD: 2005 Chorus
RD: 2005 Chorus
Cables: Record
Brakes: Can Creek SL rear, Mavic front
Crank: FSA Compact, 48x34
Cassette: Record 13x29 modified to 12x29 - 12,13,14,15,17,19,21,23,26,29
Chain: C10
Wheels: Custom from Mike Garcia - Nimble Rims, AC FH, DT240 RH, 1380g
Tires: Veloflex Pave
Tubes: Conti
Pedals: Speedplay X
Computer: Cateye CD300


----------



## terry b

mdutcher said:


> Where can i pick up one of those digital scales?


among other places, here:


http://www.trisports.com/aldibisc.html

and here:

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...Scale+Red&vendorCode=ULTIMATE&major=6&minor=1


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens

*"My Other Car Is A John Deere"*

As "cruisers" go, this Trek Cruiser Classic is light. It's alum. frame, stem, seatpost, hubs, rims. 

But mostly, I just wanted to show off the John Deere and stables.


----------



## Ventoux1

I have a '93 5200 OCLV (the black one) and want to get a new fork for it, but since it is so old I am afraid the new forks won't fit, or might change the geometry, etc. Mine has a 1" steer tube, I'm assuming yours does too. I'm just wondering if you ran into any problems with your after market fork? I'd love to get a Reynolds like yours, but sadly, the only one I can afford would be a Nashbar carbon fork. Seems like an easy install, but with such an old bike I am aprehensive. Any advice or experience you can pass along is really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mdeth1313

So the save some weight section is down to 3 threads, this one from 2005. Kind of interesting to see 15-16lbs being considered light though!


----------



## testpilot

1st image: Rebar bike
2nd image: Weight weenie's rebar bike
I especially like the super lightweight, drilled out seat pack
(I know, these have been posted elsewhere)


----------



## Anthony3

sitzpickel said:


> OK I'll bite.
> Here's my new rig:
> 
> Frame Roubaix Pro 04 in 54
> Fork Easton SLX
> FD Ultegra
> RD DuraAce
> BB DA
> Cranks FSA Carbon Compact
> Cassette DA 12-23
> Brakes Mavic SSCs
> Saddle SLR
> Seatpost Specialized
> Stem Syntace F99
> Handlebar Nashbar TT
> Shifters DA Barcons
> Brake Levers Nashbar Cross
> Chain SRAM PC89R
> Cables DA & Aztek
> Wheels AC Front & rear w/ DT RR1.1 rims Wheelsmith 14/17 & 14/15 spokes
> Tires Specialized Mondo Pro
> Pedals Speedplay X2
> 
> Built it last Tuesday, weighed every part before putting on the frame. Came to a grand total of 6402gr or 14.1 pounds.
> 
> My other ride is a Waterford R33 and this one is at least as smooth but a bit lighter. And, with the current weather in the Bay Area, easier to clean and no rust. I guess you could call it a beater bike ;-)
> 
> The car actually fits a road or mountain bike in the trunk, try that in a new convertible.
> 
> Francois, I was down on Stevens Creek Canyon on Friday right about the same time as you. Had a flat tire right after being distracted by the two hotties near the quarry ;-)
> 
> Michael
> ----------------------------------------------
> Ride, rinse, repeat.


Interesting...


----------



## jdp211

13.6 lbs


----------



## Mdeth1313

jdp211 said:


> 13.6 lbs


Mine's lighter!


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Yes...we know.*



Mdeth1313 said:


> Mine's lighter!


And these are only just the threads started by you to remind everyone 


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/scott-cr1-sl-frame-85273.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/going-under-12lbs-136723.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/11-65-lb-scott-cr1-167049.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/scott-cr1-sl-11-99-lb-heavy-version-215274.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/getting-lighter-220678.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/scott-addict-sl-round-2-2-5-a-252087.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/scott/09-scott-addict-sl-11-5lbs-221455.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/scott-addict-sl-11-46lbs-252960.html


----------



## Mdeth1313

Retro Grouch said:


> And these are only just the threads started by you to remind everyone
> 
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/scott-cr1-sl-frame-85273.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/going-under-12lbs-136723.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/11-65-lb-scott-cr1-167049.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/scott-cr1-sl-11-99-lb-heavy-version-215274.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/getting-lighter-220678.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/scott-addict-sl-round-2-2-5-a-252087.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/scott/09-scott-addict-sl-11-5lbs-221455.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/scott-addict-sl-11-46lbs-252960.html


thanks for pointing that out! Merry x-mas, jack! 

Did you really go thru the trouble to do that? Really? Really? No, really?

My god, you need a guest spot on the new Beavis and Butthead episodes!


----------



## spade2you

Me+my bike is lighter than you+your bike.


----------



## Mdeth1313

spade2you said:


> Me+my bike is lighter than you+your bike.


This is more like it- real save some weight discussion. So, let's have it- what's your combo weight?


----------



## spade2you

Mdeth1313 said:


> This is more like it- real save some weight discussion. So, let's have it- what's your combo weight?


About 125lbs at the moment, road bike is 13.3-13.9lbs depending on wheel set. Hope to be 120lbs by race day. No clue on clothing weight. Too lazy and not at home at the moment.


----------



## Mdeth1313

damn, you must be short. I'm about 155 at the moment, plus my 11.46lb bike.


----------



## spade2you

Mdeth1313 said:


> damn, you must be short.


5'6" on a good day and generally wear a S or XS kit depending on the brand. The road bike may gain a light weight as I switch from a Polar to a Garmin 500 and Quarq crank. Would have liked to keep that weight off, but every once in a while I have an uphill time trial where a PM would probably pace me a lot better.


----------



## climbinthebigring

Mdeth1313 said:


> damn, you must be short. I'm about 155 at the moment, plus my 11.46lb bike.


I also beat you and my bike is a hefty 18lbs. I'm 145 right now 140 on race day.


----------



## Mdeth1313

climbinthebigring said:


> I also beat you and my bike is a hefty 18lbs. I'm 145 right now 140 on race day.


In season I'm around 147-150, not much more I can do there - any more weight loss and I start losing power - only other avenue for me would be the bike, which at one point was down to 11.23, but I went w/ performance/longevity over weight on those.


----------



## camping biker

The color/sticker scheme on those wheels is rad. It reminds me of my favorite toy cars when I was a kid (the 440 R/C slot car sets) Huge slot car racing set with tyco 440-x2 indy car #5 | Race Wrecks




















mdutcher said:


> Cannondale Optimo Frame with SI crank and full Campagnolo 10 speed Record drivetrain. With the Velomax Ascent II wheels it weighs 15.5 lbs (w/o saddle bag). The Mavic Cosmic's add about a pound to the bike. 16.5 lbs is still freakin light, IMO. Plus, the aero wheels sure do look cool, eh?
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## MaveN

haha, the car pics are a nice touch.


----------



## Mdeth1313

spade2you said:


> 5'6" on a good day and generally wear a S or XS kit depending on the brand. The road bike may gain a light weight as I switch from a Polar to a Garmin 500 and Quarq crank. Would have liked to keep that weight off, but every once in a while I have an uphill time trial where a PM would probably pace me a lot better.


wow, only a couple of inches- this is why the bmi is crap-- different builds change everything!


----------



## spade2you

Mdeth1313 said:


> wow, only a couple of inches- this is why the bmi is crap-- different builds change everything!


My build is far from average. I wouldn't use me as an example of why BMI is crap. Power lifters and twigs like me hardly define the general population where BMI is much more relevant. I attribute it as a way for doctors to quantify how fat people are and set goal targets, which most people are too unmotivated to reach.


----------



## sanrensho

spade2you said:


> 5'6" on a good day and generally wear a S or XS kit depending on the brand. The road bike may gain a light weight as I switch from a Polar to a Garmin 500 and Quarq crank. Would have liked to keep that weight off, but every once in a while I have an uphill time trial where a PM would probably pace me a lot better.


I'm like a porky, blubbery version of you, 139 lb including 16 lb bike. If I ever meet you, please feel free to bug me about packing on the weight and laying off the doughnuts.


----------



## spade2you

Not much need on that particular bike for a spare since I only use it for racing where I have the luxury of a wheel pit or wheel truck, not that a wheel truck is ever there when you need one.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

My LOOK 586 R-Light Limited Edition #28 of 200










It weighed 14.04 lbs. as it sits in the picture but I got rid of the Red cassette/chain (because it was too noisy) and replaced them with Dura Ace 7900 so it's probably just a few grams heavier now.


----------



## spade2you

Alrighty, down to 120.8lbs. Getting close to target.


----------



## Cbre

2012 CD EVO modded,11.4#'s with pedals and bottle cage:


----------



## Cbre

1999 CD, 18.9#'s total w/pedals &cage:


----------



## dcv

14.08 lbs


----------



## BunnV

dcv said:


> 14.08 lbs


Love it. Who makes the chainwheel?


----------



## Mdeth1313

Cbre said:


> 2012 CD EVO modded,11.4#'s with pedals and bottle cage:


Put the garmin on and weigh it!


----------



## dcv

BunnV said:


> Love it. Who makes the chainwheel?


Thanks. Sorry I don't know, got the chainring from another fixed gear bike I bought off craigslist


----------



## DAmianwelch

Hi all,

I have a De Rosa King 3, weighing in at 6.6kg with pedals, cages and Garmin 500. Just built it and will post spec and pics in the De Rosa forum when i have 5 posts...

That's 14.5 lbs in old money, a really fun ride (pics are up now!)


----------



## Mdeth1313

bmxhacksaw said:


> My LOOK 586 R-Light Limited Edition #28 of 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It weighed 14.04 lbs. as it sits in the picture but I got rid of the Red cassette/chain (because it was too noisy) and replaced them with Dura Ace 7900 so it's probably just a few grams heavier now.


Run the sram cassette w/ a different chain and it should be a lot quieter.


----------



## ultimobici

One of the last VXRS Worldstars without the paint, from the factory. 6.66kg with only the frame, forks & seatpost in carbon.


----------



## 6bike

dcv said:


> 14.08 lbs


Wow! I love the simplicity of this. Nice job


----------



## DAmianwelch

and here's a picture for you here, as weighed at 6.6kg with accessories.


----------



## dcorn

13.4 lbs as it sat in the shop. SL3 S-works LTD. 










15lbs 11oz ready to ride with Rolf alloy wheels, 105 pedals, cages and Ultegra cassette. Hopefully I'll upgrade it to get back down to 'stock' weight.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

You delusional wanna be fluffers can pull your vain pics of your import trash cars now before I post a pic of my 2350 lb Made In USA Saturn :ciappa:


----------



## Cni2i

Oops. Wrong bottom picture. Will repost a new one. 

Top one is my Cento Uno in Matte Black : 15.01 lbs as pictured.

Bottom one is my Cento Uno Superleggera (has undergone minor changes): Added Arundel Mandible carbon cages and Look Keo Blade pedals. Not sure of her exact weight at this point in time.


----------



## MadisonBiker

*Need Weight Help with Madone 5.9*

I have an 05 Madone 5.9 (110 OCLV) bike and it appears to be too heavy for the components it has, and I am wondering what is wrong. The weight is 16.9 lbs and the current build is:

05 Madone 5.9 - 110 oclv
Crankset - DuraAce double 53/39
Shifters - DuraAce
Brakes - DuraAce
Derailleurs - DuraAce
Wheels - Reynolds Solitude - I weighed them at 1560 grams
Shewers - total 125 grams
Tires- Maxxis Xenith Hors Categorie - I weighed them at 230 grams each
Tubes - Bontrager - 103 grams each
carbon bars - I have not weighed ?
Bontrager Race Lite stem - I weighed it at 130 grams (claimed 105)

I'm not seeing much room to lighten the load, but I keep hearing comments of these bikes in the 15.3-15.5 range. Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## persondude27

MadisonBiker said:


> I have an 05 Madone 5.9 (110 OCLV) bike and it appears to be too heavy for the components it has, and I am wondering what is wrong. The weight is 16.9 lbs and the current build is:
> 
> 05 Madone 5.9 - 110 oclv
> Crankset - DuraAce double 53/39
> Shifters - DuraAce
> Brakes - DuraAce
> Derailleurs - DuraAce
> Wheels - Reynolds Solitude - I weighed them at 1560 grams
> Shewers - total 125 grams
> Tires- Maxxis Xenith Hors Categorie - I weighed them at 230 grams each
> Tubes - Bontrager - 103 grams each
> carbon bars - I have not weighed ?
> Bontrager Race Lite stem - I weighed it at 130 grams (claimed 105)
> 
> I'm not seeing much room to lighten the load, but I keep hearing comments of these bikes in the 15.3-15.5 range. Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!


Actually, I'm thinking that 16.5 - 17.0 is right on for that bike, if not actually light. This review includes Race XXX Lite tubulars, which were a high-priced deal at the time, and say they're are 7500g (16.5 lb):
www.cyclingnews.com - the world centre of cycling

1) Remember that DA tends to be a bit heavier than Red. Most of these 14 lbs bikes have a full Red grouppo on them. We're talking ~0.75 lbs.

2) These guys are cheating with superlight tubular wheelsets! Even a "pretty light" clincher wheelset is going to weigh a pound more than a nice tubular wheelset.

Zipp 303: 1300g wheelset + 2x Vittoria Chronos @ 170 g/ ea + 170g Red cassette + glue = 1.81 kg, or 4 lbs.

Solitudes: 1560g wheelset + 2x 230g tires + 2x 103g tubes + rim rape (45g?) + DA 7800 cassete (12-25): 190g: 2.46 kg, or 5.4 lbs.

Difference: -1.4 lbs.

3) Little things add up. The problem is balancing spending reasonable money and lightness. You can save a gram here or 10g there, but in the end, you could just train more.  Don't get discouraged - some of these superlight bikes are $10,000 machines!


----------



## Aussie Rider

*Bmc slr01*

My 57 cm BMC SLR01 6.8kg (~15 lb) with Pedals, Bottle Cages & Computer

Sram Red & Easton EA90 SLX alloy clinchers


----------



## Mdeth1313

persondude27 said:


> Actually, I'm thinking that 16.5 - 17.0 is right on for that bike, if not actually light. This review includes Race XXX Lite tubulars, which were a high-priced deal at the time, and say they're are 7500g (16.5 lb):
> www.cyclingnews.com - the world centre of cycling
> 
> 1) Remember that DA tends to be a bit heavier than Red. Most of these 14 lbs bikes have a full Red grouppo on them. We're talking ~0.75 lbs.
> 
> 2) These guys are cheating with superlight tubular wheelsets! Even a "pretty light" clincher wheelset is going to weigh a pound more than a nice tubular wheelset.
> 
> Zipp 303: 1300g wheelset + 2x Vittoria Chronos @ 170 g/ ea + 170g Red cassette + glue = 1.81 kg, or 4 lbs.
> 
> Solitudes: 1560g wheelset + 2x 230g tires + 2x 103g tubes + rim rape (45g?) + DA 7800 cassete (12-25): 190g: 2.46 kg, or 5.4 lbs.
> 
> Difference: -1.4 lbs.
> 
> 3) Little things add up. The problem is balancing spending reasonable money and lightness. You can save a gram here or 10g there, but in the end, you could just train more.  Don't get discouraged - some of these superlight bikes are $10,000 machines!


What do you mean by superlight?


----------



## EDUC8-or

As pictured it's 14lbs 13oz with the 404 clinchers. Last week I swapped out the SRAM Red crank for a Cannondale Hollowgram, changed the seatpost, and saddle and it came in at 14lbs on the nose. I'm going to cut the steerer to see if we can get it under 14, just for giggles I might put on my 404 tubulars to see how low I can get.


----------



## Gearhead65

2012 CAAD10.1 custom build.
14.06 lbs as shown. More photos are over in the Cannondale forum.


----------



## carbonLORD

The original "Team Machine" SLT01
Zero Gravity Gravitas
HED Jet 6
SLR Saddle
Super Record 11
cL Parts
16 lbs


----------



## Cni2i

carbonLORD said:


> The original "Team Machine" SLT01
> Zero Gravity Gravitas
> HED Jet 6
> SLR Saddle
> Super Record 11
> cL Parts
> 16 lbs


Great looking picture of a great looking bike. I would've guess a little lighter than 16lbs though. How much do those HEDs weight?


----------



## carbonLORD

> How much do those HEDs weight?


That year (2011) was around 1750/set. Its been as light as 15.35 with different wheels. The weight these days includes 2 Arundel mandible's FWIW.

For a 58cm frame with 60mm clinchers it could be worse.

Thanks for the compliment on it.


----------



## Cni2i

carbonLORD said:


> That year (2011) was around 1750/set. Its been as light as 15.35 with different wheels. The weight these days includes 2 Arundel mandible's FWIW.
> 
> For a 58cm frame with 60mm clinchers it could be worse.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on it.


That's what I figured. The wheelset is almost always the primary reason a bike is either over or under 16lbs. Again, still loving the entire look. Very clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## chiave04

My Scapin is a 6.7 kg bike (size XL)
I'm waiting for new Campy EPS (electronic power shift).. 200 g plus; but i'm thinking to a full carbon saddle... ;-)


----------



## Motomatt

*My Torelli Nero 5465gr,12.05lbs as pictured.*

















































Components:
Frame: Torelli Verde.
Fork: Torelli.
Cranks: Cannondale Hollowgram SI. with Rotor rings
Headset: Cane Creek.
Headset cap: Carbon with Alloy bolt.
Bottlecages: Woodman.
Brakes: Ciamillo Gravitas SL .
Brakepads: Reynolds Blue.
Gruppo: Sram Red.
RD Pulley: Seam red with Carbon pulleys with ceramic bearings.
Handlebars:Zipp,Fizik tape.
Mast head: Woodman.
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR C64.
Brake cables: Alligator i-Links.
QR skewers: Ravx.
Pedals: M2 Racer Orb.
Chain: YBN 101sl.
Wheels: Rims;Enve SMS 3.4 rim Hub on Front C-4,Rear Extra Light UltraRear SX Hub , Dt swiss aero lite and Sapin cx ray Spokes
Tires Vittoria Corsa EVO CX 700x23c Black/Blue Tubular 
Computer:Garmin Edge 500 with Speed & Cadence sensor


----------



## twain

Awesome!


----------



## Mdeth1313

Nice bike- love the black and blue. How's the c-4 hub holding up for you? Reason I ask is I have a set of clinchers built up on c-4 hubs and the rear has been outstanding but the front failed 3 times and I eventually went w/ another hub there.

Also love the m2racer pedals. Used to have them, sometimes I wish I kept them!


----------



## DIRT BOY

Motomatt said:


> Components:
> Frame: Torelli Verde.
> Fork: Torelli.
> Cranks: Cannondale Hollowgram SI. with Rotor rings
> Headset: Cane Creek.
> Headset cap: Carbon with Alloy bolt.
> Bottlecages: Woodman.
> Brakes: Ciamillo Gravitas SL .
> Brakepads: Reynolds Blue.
> Gruppo: Sram Red.
> RD Pulley: Seam red with Carbon pulleys with ceramic bearings.
> Handlebars:Zipp,Fizik tape.
> Mast head: Woodman.
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR C64.
> Brake cables: Alligator i-Links.
> QR skewers: Ravx.
> Pedals: M2 Racer Orb.
> Chain: YBN 101sl.
> Wheels: Rims;Enve SMS 3.4 rim Hub on Front C-4,Rear Extra Light UltraRear SX Hub , Dt swiss aero lite and Sapin cx ray Spokes
> Tires Vittoria Corsa EVO CX 700x23c Black/Blue Tubular
> Computer:Garmin Edge 500 with Speed & Cadence sensor


Nice job.


----------



## Motomatt

twain said:


> Awesome!


Thank you



Mdeth1313 said:


> Nice bike- love the black and blue. How's the c-4 hub holding up for you? Reason I ask is I have a set of clinchers built up on c-4 hubs and the rear has been outstanding but the front failed 3 times and I eventually went w/ another hub there.
> 
> Also love the m2racer pedals. Used to have them, sometimes I wish I kept them!


 The Front hub has been great so far, they use small bearings, and need to be replaced more often, I have had excellent results with the enduro bearings, easy to replace and inexpensive. Yes I love the M2racer pedals


DIRT BOY said:


> Nice job.


Thank you


----------



## novetan

Sorry no photo but mine is a Tern foldabe at 12.3 kg


----------

